# GPU Passthrough for Windows 10 Pro



## wxsabi (May 18, 2019)

Hello All,

I'm getting mixed answers from mixed sources, so I came to this forum in the hope I can get an accurate answer from someone who knows for a fact. I don't need assistance on how to get it done(if at all possible). I just have two questions:

1. Does FreeBSD support running a Windows 10 VM with GPU passthrough for gaming purposes(like Linux does)?

2. Some people tell me that FreeBSD is a universal use OS and I should use it for whatever I need/want, like desktop/consumer use or for server/NAS or any other case. But, some others tell me that it should not be used by end users. So what is the truth here?

I read the FreeBSD documentation and couldn't really understand these parts.

Thanks.


----------



## shkhln (May 18, 2019)

wxsabi said:


> 1. Does FreeBSD support running a Windows 10 VM with GPU passthrough for gaming purposes(like Linux does)?



GPU passthrough is a really obscure topic, which pretty much nobody seems to completely understand. The facts are: 1. Nvidia/Linux is reported to work with bhyve; 2. Windows doesn't work so far; 3. we don't know what's missing.



wxsabi said:


> 2. Some people tell me that FreeBSD is a universal use OS and I should use it for whatever I need/want, like desktop/consumer use or for server/NAS or any other case. But, some others tell me that it should not be used by end users. So what is the truth here?



FreeBSD is a "universal" OS in a sense it's not made for a single purpose or application. That doesn't necessarily mean it will or will not work for you. Forget about labels and try to think about your specific use cases.


----------

